# Flax?



## Emily's mom (Feb 8, 2009)

Just got in from putting the "kids" to bed.

Every night we give the horse 1 cup of flax, does anyone give it to their donkeys?

I've never given it to them, it says mini horses can have 1/2 cup, just wondering if anyone does....


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh, that is way (WAY) more than I give my minis. I don't know if it's different for donkeys? I give my show minis about 1 tablespoon of ground flax seed from March - September or so.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 10, 2009)

I dont feed flax either, but 1 cup seems like it would be WAYYYY to much for a miniature. Remember....donkeys are VERY easy keepers and dont really need any grains, and if yo udo want to grain 1/2 c. is more then enough, for a complete feed. I did feed Platform for awhile, and I know that contained flax, but I am sure it would of just compared to probably a teas to a tablespoon per cup, most good packaged feeds have it right in, so there really is no need to feed it seperately. I dont really know of anyone who does feed just flax to the donkeys to ask either. Sorry, cant help you on this one..SHAWNA....what about you??? Do you feed it??

Corinne


----------



## Emily's mom (Feb 11, 2009)

I was just wondering that is all!

Thanks for the input!


----------



## krissy3 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a big bag of Flax seed , but I havnt given it to them. I think it must be ground up before its given ...Is that right? Anyway , I might give it in Spring for show season to add shine , but only about 1 table spoon, per horse -Donkey


----------

